# Mac's picture  ,,update



## Sliverfox (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 3, 2021)

OMG, what a sweetie!


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2021)

He's so good lookin' !


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2021)

Gorgeous boy .. he looks very content


----------



## Sliverfox (May 3, 2021)

Thanks.
He loves to roll in the flowers.
Trying to catch bumble bees  may be a painful lesson  when he catches one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 3, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Thanks.
> He loves to roll in the flowers.
> Trying to catch bumble bees  may be a painful lesson  when he catches one.


We have friends who had a lab that used to go after wasps, hornets, and yellow jackets, chomping excitedly once he had one in his mouth, and I'm certain he got stung many times, but he never relented.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 5, 2021)

He is just awesome!  Bring him over, him and Bella can play


----------



## Sliverfox (May 5, 2021)

Thanks, Aunt Marg,, we had a large spaniel that would  do that too.

Aneeda, too many miles apart or we  could set up  'play date'.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 11, 2021)

Enough snow Sunday to make a snow ball


----------



## MickaC (May 11, 2021)

He's a beautiful little boy, Silverfox, i'm sure you're enjoying him greatly.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Enough snow Sunday to make a snow ballView attachment 164386


awwwwwwww so cute


----------



## Sliverfox (May 11, 2021)

I had forgotten how  active a Boston Terrier pup can be.

Lately  he taken to pulling the bedding out of his  cage.
So I put it up on office  chair,,,, soon crash , bang,, cage on floor  up side down.

He did go hide under the love seat for  couple of minutes.

Won't leave my husband's hunting  boots alone.

Time between time outs are getting shorter as he gets more active .


----------



## Sliverfox (May 24, 2021)

Being good this morning


----------



## squatting dog (May 24, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Thanks.
> He loves to roll in the flowers.
> Trying to catch bumble bees  may be a painful lesson  when he catches one.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 25, 2021)

squatting dog,, hahaha,,never thought how a dog might view bees.

Had an yellow jacket bee bothering me on porch yesterday,, Mac didn't  chase it.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 18, 2021)

Ears are  up .


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Aug 16, 2021)

Mac wants to know why he can‘t be on that side of the fence.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 16, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> View attachment 178895


This is my favorite.  You can see his brain cells working


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks, Aneeda,, he's watching me clean  a box trap that 'had' a raccoon in it.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2021)

What a beautiful dog!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 1, 2021)

Sooo precious!


----------



## Jules (Dec 1, 2021)

Mac knows where the action is.  What a good looking fellow.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 1, 2021)

Thank you all that replied.

Yes,, he knows where the chow line starts.
When he stands on his  hind feet, he  can reach things on  counter's edge.

He stole  the dish  cloth,, thought  for  sure would be a trip to vet to remove it.
Next day hubby & I are in kitchen,, hear,, retching  noise.

There was  the dish cloth all rolled up , same way it had been on sink's edge.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 8, 2022)

Mac at year & half old.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 8, 2022)

That face is so incredibly kissable!


----------



## Seren (Sep 8, 2022)

@Sliverfox, Mac is just gorgeous - that little nose demands kisses


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 9, 2022)

Thank you,, believe me he can  be a handful at times.

When someone comes to the door,, he wants to be all over them.
Jumping up  , etc.
His bad   habit is he likes to 'goose them', or  hit them in back of leg.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 9, 2022)

That face could melt everyone.


----------



## Medusa (Sep 9, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> squatting dog,, hahaha,,never thought how a dog might view bees.
> 
> Had an yellow jacket bee bothering me on porch yesterday,, Mac didn't  chase it.


Mac is a great name for your sweet pup.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 20, 2022)

His full name is MacDuff,,, but since it's easier  for hubby to remember our old dog's name,Peaches.
He calls him by that.
I tel different people that his name is Peaches MacDuff.

Really its a wonder he knows his name,,gets called by  so many different ones.


----------



## Oldntired (Sep 20, 2022)

Awww…what a cutie pie.


----------

